# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Về Bình Thuận ăn cá Bò Hòm nướng - Du lịch Mũi Né

## nguyetnt

Vốn có duyên với biển La Gi từ nhiều năm trước, bẵng cả chục năm, mùa hè năm nay có dịp về lại vùng biển mút đầu phía nam của Bình Thuận này, tôi mới được nếm thử món bò hòm nướng ở bãi Đồi Dương lộng gió dạt dào sóng vỗ bờ cát mịn.

Từng ngồi xe máy đi khắp các bãi biển đẹp của Bình Thuận, từ bãi Đồi Dương, *Mũi Né* (TP Phan Thiết) đến chùa Hang (huyện Tuy Phong) và các bãi tắm hoang sơ giữa biển khơi của huyện đảo Phú Quý, món cá bò hòm nướng mà theo lời đồn thổi của dân sành ăn là chỉ có ở vùng biển thuộc huyện Hàm Thuận Nam, Bình Thuận chẳng xa lạ gì với tôi. 


Song những lần trước khi nếm món cá bò hòm nướng ở Bình Thuận, tôi chỉ toàn được thưởng thức món cá nướng rã ra từ cá đông lạnh. Ở nhiều quán đặc sản biển nổi tiếng ở dọc đường Võ Thị Sáu men sông Cà Ty, TP Phan Thiết cũng có món cá bò hòm, nhưng chưa khi nào tôi may mắn được ăn con cá bò hòm tươi rói vừa mang từ làng chài về. Lần về thị xã La Gi này, tôi mới được biết con cá bò hòm tươi sống nướng thơm ngon thế nào. 


Những ai từng nhìn thấy con cá bò hòm cũng đều phải thích thú vì cái tên người dân địa phương đặt cho loại cá này theo kiểu "trông mặt bắt hình dong" của người xưa. Anh bạn thổ địa bảo rằng do con cá đặc sản ngon có tiếng này có bản mặt nhìn giống con bò, còn thân hình nó có hình thù vuông vức như chiếc hòm nên dân gian gọi nó đơn giản là "bò hòm". Mà thật, anh chàng bò hòm này trông hình dáng rất ngộ nghĩnh với bộ khung xương cứng chắc dưới lớp da lốm đốm đen khiến chú ta chỉ có thể di chuyển bằng cái đuôi ngúc ngoắc ngắn ngủn và đôi vây bé xíu, thêm một chiếc vây lạ đời như cái quạt mo chĩa ngược trên lưng.


Dân sành ăn đều biết cá bò hòm thuộc giống cá nóc, thịt trắng phau, có sớ dọc và dai giống hệt thịt gà, mùi thơm cũng không hề nghe mùi cá. Đứng đầu bảng thực đơn đặt món cho buổi picnic hôm ấy ở bãi Đồi Dương - La Gi đương nhiên là món cá bò hòm nướng. Lên món rồi, chủ quán mới đi chợ. Có lẽ quán không xa cảng cá La Gi là mấy nên khách đặt món rồi mới đi chợ cho tươi ngon. Và cũng nhờ biển La Gi ở kế bên biển Hàm Thuận Nam nên chúng tôi mới có cá bò hòm tươi mà thưởng thức. 


Bếp than cháy đỏ đã sẵn sàng dọn lên ngay cạnh bàn ăn bên bãi biển. Cả nhóm chúng tôi thích ăn theo kiểu hoang sơ của ngư dân, chẳng cần làm ruột hay ướp thêm một thứ gia vị gì cả, cứ thế mà rửa sạch bỏ lên bếp than đỏ hồng mà nướng xèo xèo.Vừa nhanh tay lật phần lưng của chú cá áp xuống lò than, anh chủ quán vừa giải thích: "Thịt cá dồn cả về sống lưng nên phải nướng kỹ phần lưng, thịt cá mới chín tới". Gió lộng ngoài bãi biển rộng rãi quạt hầu cho bếp lò nướng cá càng thêm đượm, đưa mùi cá nướng thơm phưng phức loang đi.


 Nguồn: du lich.baobinhthuan.com.vn

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Mũi Né 2 ngày 479.000 Đ* - *Tour du lich Mui Ne 2 ngay 479.000 D*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mũi Né* - *tour du lich Mui Ne*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mũi Né click vào *du lịch Mũi Né* - *du lich Mui Ne*

----------


## lunas2

eo nhìn hấp dẫn thế

----------


## wildrose

uầy, ngon thía

----------


## dung89

ôi rời món ăn dễ thương dễ sợ  :cuoi1: ))

----------

